# Best Super Curve setup?



## m60gunner (Mar 15, 2003)

You are referring to aftermarket Bear limbs? The people at Border Archery can fix you up, riser len, draw length, whatever. Just be prepared to open up your wallet very wide.


----------



## Bent_Limb (Mar 16, 2021)

m60gunner said:


> You are referring to aftermarket Bear limbs? The people at Border Archery can fix you up, riser len, draw length, whatever. Just be prepared to open up your wallet very wide.


I am so sorry, I meant to type best super curve setup, sometimes spell check gets me lol.


----------



## anthonyray (Jun 26, 2019)

I run Border Hex 7.5's on a Black Wolf 17" riser, builds a 60" bow, and the draw weight is 54 pounds at 29 1/2"
Sid was extremely helpful with my set up, sent hours messaging on facebook and emailing. Arrow speed is unreal and the momentum is amazing with a mid weight arrow.
I'm running a 6 3/8" brace height to get the string wrap Sid likes to get the best performance. 
I've shot Morrison's limbs, the tips and limbs are very small. Gotta be careful stringing them cause they twist. 
Those are the only two I trust and would recommend. Seen lots of issues with other super curves.


----------



## m60gunner (Mar 15, 2003)

Agian Border Archery, Morrison Archery are where I would start. Bob Lee has also joined the super curve market. So has Centar. If you want to keep it on this side of the pond I would look at Morrison first.


----------



## roosiebull (Oct 3, 2010)

I have only shot Morrison, and they are pretty amazing limbs, super smooth and crazy fast.

backwoods composites makes a nice looking super curves, and timber ghost does too. If I ever revisit super curves, it will likely be one of those, they both are intriguing.

for now, I’m sticking to regular recurves, they are a lot more forgiving to shoot, I need to clean up my release a little more I guess


----------



## Skeptix_907 (Jul 30, 2020)

IMO Uukha makes the best super recurves out there. Or they did, until their recent swap to S-curve. I don't know how that tech will work.

All I know is that the Uukha VX+ are by far the fastest limbs on the market. Even compared to Border. A bonus is you don't need to buy two in case ( I mean, WHEN ) your Border limbs snap.


----------



## OHbowHNTR11 (Jan 4, 2019)

I’ve only tried Morrison so it’s hard to compare against others. What I can say is I’m very satisfied I chose them. The quality and service was great. They are also 45 minutes away from me and a US company so I was not likely buying Border. I’d give Morrison a call if you are really interested and see where it goes from there. 

I have Max 6 short limbs on a 17inch wood Morrison riser. I think Morrison, Border, Uukha are all reputable.


----------



## aluminated (Oct 10, 2017)

Point of fact: Uukha does not now nor have they in the (recent) past made SR limbs. Their retired Xcurve profile was named well: Xtra Curve (not Super Curve.) The new Scurve profile is somewhere between the XCurve and Curve so also not an SR profile. That said, love both my Uukha VX1000 and my Morrison Max6 limbs. They are each fast and stable even though the profiles are very different.


----------



## Beendare (Jan 31, 2006)

I would recommend shooting some before you make a significant investment. I’ve shot the morrison‘s and the older Border hex 6 and they were so soft at full draw I didn’t like them.

edit: I didn’t like the Morrison‘s at all the borders were OK.

I currently shoot the Uukha Vx and it was a good compromise for me.

The advantage to these SCs you could shoot the same weight and get a lot better performance, or you could shoot lighter weight and get the same performance.


----------



## roosiebull (Oct 3, 2010)

I believe Zipper also makes a super curve limb (just adding options since “best” will be an impossible claim


----------



## Skeptix_907 (Jul 30, 2020)

aluminated said:


> Point of fact: Uukha does not now nor have they in the (recent) past made SR limbs. Their retired Xcurve profile was named well: Xtra Curve (not Super Curve.) The new Scurve profile is somewhere between the XCurve and Curve so also not an SR profile. That said, love both my Uukha VX1000 and my Morrison Max6 limbs. They are each fast and stable even though the profiles are very different.


There is no standard, agreed-upon definition of what "Super recurve" means, so your point of fact is factually incorrect.

The closest you'll get is -- any limb curve profile that is significantly more curved than a standard ILF recurve limb. This includes S curve, border, x curve, morrison, and a few others.

Just because you have your own personal definition, doesn't mean it's the authoritative one.


----------



## pipcount (Oct 9, 2012)

A reasonable question to ask might be "what do you expect/want from a "Super Recurve?""

If it is the maximum speed from a recurve, Borders, Morrison, etc rule.
If it is "forgiving at 29.5" draw" and "relatively speedy" - you could consider Uukha s curves.. link below on my thoughts and a ton of other folks input below. I like that the sx50 are relatively inexpensive, super easy to purchase, good history of reliability, etc.









Uukha sx50 impressions


Limbs: sx50 24# XL limbs. Shot for about a month now. My take: For longer draw archers these are a great deal! I bought a second set this week. Performance oriented criteria: "smooth"- These are XL, so make a 72" overall bow. I expected them to feel very smooth, and they exceeded my...




www.archerytalk.com


----------



## balkanboy (Nov 9, 2012)

Skeptix_907 said:


> There is no standard, agreed-upon definition of what "Super recurve" means, so your point of fact is factually incorrect.
> 
> The closest you'll get is -- any limb curve profile that is significantly more curved than a standard ILF recurve limb. This includes S curve, border, x curve, morrison, and a few others.
> 
> Just because you have your own personal definition, doesn't mean it's the authoritative one.


It is also important to acknowledge that Uukha never made a Super-Recurve limbs by their own standard. They never claimed that their limbs are Super-Recurve, neither they called them that. VX+ (which was their X-curve profile) is "curvier" than new SX+(which is S-Curve profile, S stands for Speed Smoothness Stability based on Uukha website) 

They are also quite different in performance
Border Hex9 on average are about 15fps faster than Uukha VX+

You can see in photos below difference between (left to right) Border Hex8, Hex9, VX+ and SX +
And also the way they look at brace: Hex9, VX+ and SX+

What most the archers I have spoken too consider Super-Recurve is the limb that is at about 90 degrees at brace. 

Marko
















Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## Skeptix_907 (Jul 30, 2020)

balkanboy said:


> It is also important to acknowledge that Uukha never made a Super-Recurve limbs by their own standard. They never claimed that their limbs are Super-Recurve, neither they called them that. VX+ (which was their X-curve profile) is "curvier" than new SX+(which is S-Curve profile, S stands for Speed Smoothness Stability based on Uukha website)
> 
> They are also quite different in performance
> Border Hex9 on average are about 15fps faster than Uukha VX+
> ...


First, Uukha doesn't have a "standard" of what super recurve means. No offense, but you're kind of making stuff up. They didn't call their limbs super recurve precisely because that term isn't well-defined, and is a relatively new concept anyway.

Border limbs also require far higher arrow weights, and if you use the recommended ~10 GPP arrows on their latest hex limbs you'd be getting very similar speeds to what a VX+ gets with a lighter arrow. In fact, I'd put my VX+ shooting a 6 gpp setup up against any border limb shooting at their recommended 10.

There is no standard definition of "super recurve". Case closed.


----------



## anthonyray (Jun 26, 2019)

Border limbers require a higher arrow weight? Huh...
I shoot borders, and they don't require higher arrow weights. Have no idea where that information came from.
Can you tell me where you got this information from?
I shoot 388 grain VAP's from my 54 pound Hex 7.5's with no issues.


----------



## balkanboy (Nov 9, 2012)

Skeptix_907 said:


> First, Uukha doesn't have a "standard" of what super recurve means. No offense, but you're kind of making stuff up. They didn't call their limbs super recurve precisely because that term isn't well-defined, and is a relatively new concept anyway.
> 
> Border limbs also require far higher arrow weights, and if you use the recommended ~10 GPP arrows on their latest hex limbs you'd be getting very similar speeds to what a VX+ gets with a lighter arrow. In fact, I'd put my VX+ shooting a 6 gpp setup up against any border limb shooting at their recommended 10.
> 
> There is no standard definition of "super recurve". Case closed.


First of all, anything that I mentioned above is a fact and you can look it up yourself on the Uukha website. This is a civil conversation and there is no need for telling somebody that they are "making stuff up", when in fact Uukha doesn't call any of their limbs Super-Recurve. You want to call them that. And that's OK you are entitled to it. But so am I to my opinion. 
You are correct that there is no standard by which the Super-Recurve limbs are defined, and still Uukha doesn't call their limbs Super-Recurve and Border does. They are also manufacturing and developing Super-Recurve limbs much longer than Uukha.
Don't take me for wrong I really like both manufacturers. I have a set of VX+ and SX+ (which are by the way slightly faster than VX+) and few Border's also (Hex8 & Hex9). Uukha's are used for target and Border's for hunting. They are a very different limbs. 
Now your claim that VX+ are fastest limbs out there but only when they are shot 4gpp lighter than competitor that's kinda in a "apples & oranges" territory. 


Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## Skeptix_907 (Jul 30, 2020)

anthonyray said:


> Border limbers require a higher arrow weight? Huh...
> I shoot borders, and they don't require higher arrow weights. Have no idea where that information came from.
> Can you tell me where you got this information from?
> I shoot 388 grain VAP's from my 54 pound Hex 7.5's with no issues.


It's on Sid's website. If you're using HEX limbs, according to him (unless I'm way off, here), you need to use higher arrow weights than typical ILF limb.

In fact, I'm pretty sure the whole negative reputation that Border limbs have had throughout the years is probably attributable to people not setting them up right and shooting too light of an arrow on a limb with a tip that snaps forward faster than anything else on the market.


----------



## Skeptix_907 (Jul 30, 2020)

balkanboy said:


> First of all, anything that I mentioned above is a fact and you can look it up yourself on the Uukha website. This is a civil conversation and there is no need for telling somebody that they are "making stuff up", when in fact Uukha doesn't call any of their limbs Super-Recurve. You want to call them that. And that's OK you are entitled to it. But so am I to my opinion.
> You are correct that there is no standard by which the Super-Recurve limbs are defined, and still Uukha doesn't call their limbs Super-Recurve and Border does. They are also manufacturing and developing Super-Recurve limbs much longer than Uukha.
> Don't take me for wrong I really like both manufacturers. I have a set of VX+ and SX+ (which are by the way slightly faster than VX+) and few Border's also (Hex8 & Hex9). Uukha's are used for target and Border's for hunting. They are a very different limbs.
> Now your claim that VX+ are fastest limbs out there but only when they are shot 4gpp lighter than competitor that's kinda in a "apples & oranges" territory.
> ...


You just aren't right though, no matter how much you claim you are. "Super recurve" isn't a well-defined term and you even proved my point - the fact that not every manufacturer even uses the term proves that it's not something with an agreed-upon definition. Moreover, Uukha is a French company and there's probably a language barrier there, as there's some funky English on their website as it is.



> They are also manufacturing and developing Super-Recurve limbs much longer than Uukha.


So you ADMIT that Uukha makes super recurve limbs?


----------



## aluminated (Oct 10, 2017)

Skeptix_907 said:


> There is no standard, agreed-upon definition of what "Super recurve" means, so your point of fact is factually incorrect.
> 
> The closest you'll get is -- any limb curve profile that is significantly more curved than a standard ILF recurve limb. This includes S curve, border, x curve, morrison, and a few others.
> 
> Just because you have your own personal definition, doesn't mean it's the authoritative one.


Using your own flawed reasoning against your argument above, if there is “no standard, agreed-upon definition of what ‘Super recurve’ means” then there is no measure to compare what you consider is only my opinion to... except your opinion. Therefore my statement CANNOT be “factually incorrect.”

Write a couple more mewling, seminar-type paragraphs - I don’t care either way. Feel free to keep ignoring what I wrote about your darling Uukha limbs, y’know - the parts about loving them, and being fast and stable.


----------



## roosiebull (Oct 3, 2010)

Skeptix_907 said:


> You just aren't right though, no matter how much you claim you are. "Super recurve" isn't a well-defined term and you even proved my point - the fact that not every manufacturer even uses the term proves that it's not something with an agreed-upon definition. Moreover, Uukha is a French company and there's probably a language barrier there, as there's some funky English on their website as it is.
> 
> 
> 
> So you ADMIT that Uukha makes super recurve limbs?


you must be fun at social gatherings


----------



## Skeptix_907 (Jul 30, 2020)

roosiebull said:


> you must be fun at social gatherings


I don't debate archery at social gatherings 😄 

I'm more of a "find a corner and drink while people watching" kind of guy.


----------



## Skeptix_907 (Jul 30, 2020)

aluminated said:


> Using your own flawed reasoning against your argument above, if there is “no standard, agreed-upon definition of what ‘Super recurve’ means” then there is no measure to compare what you consider is only my opinion to... except your opinion. Therefore my statement CANNOT be “factually incorrect.”


You can be (and are) factually incorrect when you state that there is a standard definition of a term and use your opinion to define it. That's the non-sequitur, not what I said.



> Write a couple more mewling, seminar-type paragraphs - I don’t care either way. Feel free to keep ignoring what I wrote about your darling Uukha limbs, y’know - the parts about loving them, and being fast and stable.


You tried to appear smart, but used a word that denotes the sound of something (mewling) to denigrate my written arguments. Nice.

I'm not even a big Uukha fan. Hoyt Velos are my favorite limbs.


----------



## 123 4/8 P&Y (Jul 10, 2008)

balkanboy said:


> It is also important to acknowledge that Uukha never made a Super-Recurve limbs by their own standard. They never claimed that their limbs are Super-Recurve, neither they called them that. VX+ (which was their X-curve profile) is "curvier" than new SX+(which is S-Curve profile, S stands for Speed Smoothness Stability based on Uukha website)
> 
> They are also quite different in performance
> Border Hex9 on average are about 15fps faster than Uukha VX+
> ...


I like that gray GT.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## balkanboy (Nov 9, 2012)

123 4/8 P&Y said:


> I like that gray GT.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


It is a pretty sweet riser, waiting on another set of SX+ to set it up with. 

Marko

Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## anthonyray (Jun 26, 2019)

Umm, I've spoken to Sid numerous times, used his information to set my Borders up. He knows arrows I'm using, arrow weights and arrow speeds.
And the issue with Border limbs wasn't cause people was issues with the materials failing, just like Back Woods composites, Morrison's, and now Uukha limbs are failing now. The only issue Border had with limb tips was from guys dry firing the bows, nocks breaking or not sitting on the string properly. And I've yet to hear of any limb failures on the Hex 7.5's or the new cv9's. 
Most guys having to use heavier arrows to slow the bows down cause their form or release makes the bows very unforgiving. I was never advised to use a heavier arrow from my Borders.


----------



## Jim Casto Jr (Aug 20, 2002)

anthonyray said:


> ... was issues with the materials failing, just like Back Woods composites, Morrison's, and now Uukha limbs are failing ...



Interesting. I haven't seen any threads/posts about Uukha limb failures and only a couple concerning Morrision's. Can you direct me to some reports of Uukha failures please?


----------



## triumph (Dec 24, 2009)

I have spoken to Sid enough to say he never said a heavier arrow is needed with his limbs.
I currently shoot his cv9’s and I will put them over Morrison’s super curves. Border is the leader regarding super curves.
You can call Uukha super curves, but in no way are they.


----------



## Bent_Limb (Mar 16, 2021)

Guys I have had a terrible time with communication with Mr. Sid, I know they are 4 hours ahead of me but the emails are never specific for answering my asked questions etc. I’ve ruled border out for now. I have spoken with Brandon at Morrison and I like the very fact of being able to call someone on the phone and getting information, Brandon spent time explaining everything to me, and what he recommended. Border cannot even answer my questions in an email, nor can they respond back in time. I’ve gotten different prices on the same thing, the communication is broken. Then I offered to even send PayPal friends and family to border and he didn’t want me to do that but to mail a personal check, or Cheque is how he spells it. I will continue to read and research, I have shot xx, vx+ and currently shooting a wf-21 with sx+ limbs. It’s been amazing setup so far, I just want to try a super curve however I am learning many days the sx+ and vx+ are more forgiving and more durable. I don’t know. I am a hunter not a target archer.


----------



## playerb (Oct 21, 2015)

There’s quite a bit of history on how the term supercurve initially came about. While not necessarily an agreed upon definition, maybe it will help some.

It is something the Sids coined when they introduced a specific carbon layup that increased torsional stability allowing more curve to be added. And that was the definition, any limb with enough curve that it would be unstable (Couldn’t keep a string on) in a glass only layup.

Just because we’ve now evolved to a point with even larger hooks, doesn’t make the original super curves any less of a super curve according to that definition.

The uukha x and s curve limb profile technically fall under that definition. But there are other (marketing) reasons they likely don’t want to identify them as that.

I’ve had hex 7.5 and 8s, but have transitioned to sx+ now. As I’ve improved my form I have found it harder to perform a rotational draw with the more extreme Supercurves, but I have a long draw and like a softer backend. The larger the curve the more picky it can be about tiller and hand pressure as well. My hex 8s shot great, but felt out of sync on the draw and nothing I tried could fix it.

In terms of failures, Everybody has them. The higher the performance the more likely it’s going to happen. Using GPP is an outdated standard on a limb that stores 20% more energy than a conventional limb.

My hex 7.5s delaminated at full draw 2.5 years after purchase. I only shot heavy arrows and used FF+ strings on it. My hex 8s started to splinter and I retired them.

I’ve also had 3 sets of vx+ crack and delaminate. Issues with the unidirectional layer of carbon on the outside.


----------



## Beendare (Jan 31, 2006)

Bent limb, 
IMO the Borders are the best game in town for the ultra high performance limbs. With that extra performance comes some issues which are well documented on many archery sites.

I would recommend you talk to Roosie before you buy the Morrison‘s. I shot Bob’s first iteration of his limbs and they just felt floppy. It felt like they were losing string alignment. that said, I’ve heard that they’ve made significant improvement since that first iteration.

...


----------



## pipcount (Oct 9, 2012)

Depending on draw for Border, the absolute MIN arrow weights for CVH with Hex limbs varies from about 7GPP on low draw weights up to about 9GPP on the highest draw weights. Border "RECOMENDS" 10% more so you end up with a range of ~8 to 10GPP. For a semi-typical 45# bow at 28 it is 7.5 absolute min and about 8.3 recommended min. Relevant image below and link to data.

I could not find anything on uukha.com regarding their min GPP recommendations. Now I am curious. A link to recommendations from Uukha would be appreciated if anyone has one.

I shoot ~10GPP myself on everything. Hopefully both my Uukha and Border limbs will last forever.. fat chance. I already dry fired my new sx50 once as I am trying three under.. hit my nose and arrow moved off string I think. Lesson- consider slightly tighter nock fit. 



http://borderbows.com/uploads/HEX9%20product%20catalogue3.pdf.html


----------



## aluminated (Oct 10, 2017)

NVM. Not worthy of a response.


----------



## pipcount (Oct 9, 2012)

Jim- Like you, I cannot recall ever seeing any significant issues on these forums about Uukha limbs being worse than average limbs for longevity/reliability. I think I would say I have read the opposite... but someone else may find some links. I recall other folks saying "Uukha are bombproof"..


----------



## pipcount (Oct 9, 2012)

Man.. I keep hitting my nose and knocking arrows off my string. Learning three under might cost me if I don't tighten up my nock fit. Second time this week. I can only recall maybe one dry fire shooting split finger for last ~decade. There has been commentary on Uukha reliability above, my sx50 seem completely unfazed by my second dry fire this week. This is sort of funny, I might, inadvertadly, end up doing some "destructive testing."


----------



## Roof_Korean (Dec 19, 2018)

Skeptix_907 said:


> First, Uukha doesn't have a "standard" of what super recurve means. No offense, but you're kind of making stuff up. They didn't call their limbs super recurve precisely because that term isn't well-defined, and is a relatively new concept anyway.
> 
> Border limbs also require far higher arrow weights, and if you use the recommended ~10 GPP arrows on their latest hex limbs you'd be getting very similar speeds to what a VX+ gets with a lighter arrow. In fact, I'd put my VX+ shooting a 6 gpp setup up against any border limb shooting at their recommended 10.
> 
> There is no standard definition of "super recurve". Case closed.


You cant compare different speeds with different arrow weights. If borders are faster at 10gpp (which is not even that heavy) case closed.


----------



## aluminated (Oct 10, 2017)

Interesting that the OP is shooting S-curve limbs and is asking about the best SR setup. I’m not sure there will be any better shooting limbs! That aside, has any of the above helped you? Or have you made a decision in spite of it? Thanks!


----------



## roosiebull (Oct 3, 2010)

aluminated said:


> That aside, has any of the above helped you? Or have you made a decision in spite of it? Thanks!


it seems like asking about the "best" anything on a forum will only muddy the waters more than help in a decision making process 🤣


----------



## Hank D Thoreau (Dec 9, 2008)

I was an early adopter of super recurves. I started with the Border HEX5 but also have the first generation HEX4. I have shot up to HEX7 and have settled on HEX6 for both my target and field bows. I have analyzed mechanical data for many other versions up to the HEX9. Somewhere in that spectrum is a super recurve that is right for you. The feel changes dramatically as the recurve gets larger. The HEX9 actually achieves a slight let off. Speed also generally goes up as the recurves get bigger (I have only personally tested speeds through HEX7.5). The best super recurve setup is the one you can shoot the best. That may mean the latest and greatest, or something in an earlier generation. Unlike conventional recurves, super recurve designs are rapidly evolving and the difference in feel and speed is changing along with it. The best way to tell is to try some, but that requires that you have access to limbs to shoot. It is also best to shoot them for a period of time. They will feel really different in the beginning, specifically in how soft they feel during expansion to release. You will get use to the feel pretty quickly and you will not notice is quite as much. Here is a picture of the early development of super recurves. I have not yet updated this picture to include HEX7.5.

The top limbs are historically significant even though they are not super recurves. The are XP10 Evolution which was the first limbs to use cross weave carbon which is necessary to stabilize a super recurve limb design. The rest show how Border evolved the conventional recurve gradually to arrive at the first super recurve, the HEX4.


----------



## BarneySlayer (Feb 28, 2009)

Golly that got heated.

Information digest for original poster.

Super Recurve types store more energy at a given holding weight. As such, they tend to shoot heavier arrows faster, all else being equal.

If speed is the only concern, and arrow weight is not, and you can simply get more speed by dropping arrow weight, and don't care about kinetic energy or mass to drag ratio, that extra energy storage doesn't do you any good, because the real limiter on arrow speed is how fast the limbs can move before the residual energy in them becomes problematic. That depends on a lot of things.

The draw force curve and feel of the limbs, and how that affects how well the shooter shoots, and whether this results in 'unforgiving' or 'encouraging of full expansion and execution' is _ highly _dependent on the individual. It may be of great immediate benefit. If may be merely a novel feeling as far as how it affects shot execution. It may be a short-term kink that gets work out to long term benefit. It may be that the shooter and the different characteristics never really align.

If you don't mind spending money to try stuff, go ahead and contact your best guess of a vendor and get their feedback on what would be right for you. In particular, the actual draw length, calculated correctly, how you _actually _shoot, not just when you know you're getting measured, matters as it pertains to rise length, limb length, and brace height, and if you're chasing chronograph glory, minimum arrow weight _at your draw length_ given all of the other variables. It matters both in optimizing benefits, as well as not breaking your investment.

If you want to be more economical about figuring it out, see if you can figure out what is your best guess at all of the details above, and look on the used market, take good care of them, and if they're not lighting your fire, sell them and try something else.


----------



## Bent_Limb (Mar 16, 2021)

Thanks everyone for all of the responses. I have been shooting UUKHA SX+ for a few months now and I love them, I was told by someone on here they are not super curve limbs, so that is why I started this thread was to find out what everyone likes. I did not know it was going to start a heated debate. I wanted folks to share their real world experience good and bad without fussing and fighting.

I personally do not like the terrible communication I’ve personally received from border bows with broken communication and emails that have not answered my questions that I ask. I would love to try a border tempest with cv9 limbs.

I would also like to try one of Morrison metal risers with some Max 6 limbs.

I have spoken with a friend of mine who tried all of them and has even tried the new cobra limbs by Bob Lee and he claims the sx+ is the best limbs out of them all. However it’s all personal, I love trying something new and would love to try something else as I may stumble across something better. I do like a riser with some mass to it that is why I like the bare wf-21 riser with medium uukha limbs with no grip on my riser At all, I really like a more compound feeling grip personally, as I have been a very successful compound archer for many years and I believe my hand developed a liking to that feel.


----------



## roosiebull (Oct 3, 2010)

Bent_Limb said:


> Thanks everyone for all of the responses. I have been shooting UUKHA SX+ for a few months now and I love them, I was told by someone on here they are not super curve limbs, so that is why I started this thread was to find out what everyone likes. I did not know it was going to start a heated debate. I wanted folks to share their real world experience good and bad without fussing and fighting.
> 
> I personally do not like the terrible communication I’ve personally received from border bows with broken communication and emails that have not answered my questions that I ask. I would love to try a border tempest with cv9 limbs.
> 
> ...


only one way to find out! i had the same feeling last year about this time.... i got some advice half way discouraging me from getting super curve limbs, but i get something in my head, i have to find out for myself and make my own decision, so i did a lot of research and ended up ordering a set of max 6's from Brandon, who was very helpful.

my first impression was "wow" these things are awesome! it was 46#@28" with the das tribute riser i was shooting them on, and the same arrow i was shooting in my 54# blacktail were faster with the morrison limbs, and they were so easy to draw.... hard not to wonder "why doesn't everyone shoot these?!"

i loved shooting the bow, but damn it was fickle to tune. i finally did get it tuned thanks to the folks here helping me trouble shoot. i was happy to have it shooting good, but in the end, it just was unforgiving to shoot for me, especially compared to my Blacktail. i have been shooting a recurve for 3 years now, but i still have some work to do, that bow showed me. i think i will revisit super curves in the future, they have some really cool things going for them for sure, but i think you need to have every part of your shot pretty polished to get those benefits.

i think you should get a set of limbs to curb your curiosity, and if you shoot them well, you will love them. i ended up replacing that bow with a stalker coyote, and am very happy with that decision, but i still have the super curve itch that will probably need scratching again at a later date


----------



## creidv (Sep 21, 2008)

Gotta put in a plug for Morrison. Year and a half with Max 6, hundreds of arrows a week, still strong. They did lose a couple of pounds, but Brandon got right back to me and said they picked up on that and are compensating for it. I’m old, with a 31 draw, and really appreciate 40# limbs that can throw 470gr over 170fps. Just in case a pig walks by...


----------



## Bent_Limb (Mar 16, 2021)

roosiebull said:


> only one way to find out! i had the same feeling last year about this time.... i got some advice half way discouraging me from getting super curve limbs, but i get something in my head, i have to find out for myself and make my own decision, so i did a lot of research and ended up ordering a set of max 6's from Brandon, who was very helpful.
> 
> my first impression was "wow" these things are awesome! it was 46#@28" with the das tribute riser i was shooting them on, and the same arrow i was shooting in my 54# blacktail were faster with the morrison limbs, and they were so easy to draw.... hard not to wonder "why doesn't everyone shoot these?!"
> 
> ...


I shoot the Uukha amazing like no other bow I’ve ever shot, I’ve owned widows, Treadway’s, toelke’s, Hoyt satori’s, Bob Lee’s, Etc and this CD Archery Riser with these Uukha sx+ limbs is the finest, smoothest, stable, quietest, most forgiving bow I’ve shot yet. I did have some major issues right at first with wanting to pluck the string because it did not stack like the other bows, all my others bows would stack going towards my 29.5” draw. This bow stacks ever so slightly then let’s off into a really smooth light holding back end at my draw length. I just had to work through the issues and allow my muscle memory to adapt so that I could pull through the shot and not pluck as bad. However even plucking the string it still had been forgiving keeping most all arrows working a 2-3” circle at 20 yards. I am shooting now quarter to half dollar size groups out to 25 yards with this setup when I am on, I am blow away at the accuracy I’ve achieved switching to a ILF setup. I actually shot my Bob Lee the other day, and while I love the feel and look of a wood bow I guess my body has done acclimated to the uukha limbs. It felting like trying to pull a transfer truck up hill.

I am want To try some cv9 and some max 6 to see if they are as forgiving limbs and if they shoot as good. I have also heard from a gentleman who has tested these limbs through a chrono along with back woods composite that there isn’t allot of speed difference but their is some noticeable noise difference between them. I am trying to be a one bow guy and not be hopping and switching around all the time, however I would have never found the setup I have now if I would not have tried other things.

What is really amazing is I am shooting 3 lbs lighter and shooting 12-13 FPS faster then my other bows. 46 lbs with a 615 grain arrow and I am constantly out of my hands not a shooting machine getting 178-179 fps and faster out of the shooting machine. This is super fast for me and maybe is why my accuracy ia so accurate. I did have trouble getting an arrow to tune but it wasn’t the bow it was me plucking the string giving false readings, allot of which were stiff readings. However that was just a couple day Endeavor to straighten out.

Border will not warranty his limbs if you install them on a CD archery riser. I think he has some issue with them, however Morrison will. It would be nice to compare their limbs on the riser I am growing to love. I am actually shooting my wf-21 with no grip at all just bare metal riser, I will need to get me some tennis tape or something and install me a thin layer to help protect my hands from the cold weather while hunting, I am primarily a hunter so that is my main objective, if these other bows are finicky and not forgiving they are not for me. Hard to have perfect form in a tree stand.


----------



## roosiebull (Oct 3, 2010)

Bent_Limb said:


> I shoot the Uukha amazing like no other bow I’ve ever shot, I’ve owned widows, Treadway’s, toelke’s, Hoyt satori’s, Bob Lee’s, Etc and this CD Archery Riser with these Uukha sx+ limbs is the finest, smoothest, stable, quietest, most forgiving bow I’ve shot yet. I did have some major issues right at first with wanting to pluck the string because it did not stack like the other bows, all my others bows would stack going towards my 29.5” draw. This bow stacks ever so slightly then let’s off into a really smooth light holding back end at my draw length. I just had to work through the issues and allow my muscle memory to adapt so that I could pull through the shot and not pluck as bad. However even plucking the string it still had been forgiving keeping most all arrows working a 2-3” circle at 20 yards. I am shooting now quarter to half dollar size groups out to 25 yards with this setup when I am on, I am blow away at the accuracy I’ve achieved switching to a ILF setup. I actually shot my Bob Lee the other day, and while I love the feel and look of a wood bow I guess my body has done acclimated to the uukha limbs. It felting like trying to pull a transfer truck up hill.
> 
> I am want To try some cv9 and some max 6 to see if they are as forgiving limbs and if they shoot as good. I have also heard from a gentleman who has tested these limbs through a chrono along with back woods composite that there isn’t allot of speed difference but their is some noticeable noise difference between them. I am trying to be a one bow guy and not be hopping and switching around all the time, however I would have never found the setup I have now if I would not have tried other things.
> 
> ...


i would say for sure get some super curve limbs, you are a lot better candidate than i was when i got my max 6's. if you shoot them well, which you probably will, there is nothing not to like. 

one bow is always the goal, i often wonder if that is our real goal, or some super round about excuse for buying more bows, knowing none will ever be perfect. we are better off shooting one bow and gaining familiarity, i just wonder how realistic it actually is


----------



## oofda4ever (Jan 22, 2017)

I think the border is the leader. backwoods composites is someone to look out for in the future


----------

